# zombie survival RP?



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

About the fact it's a recruitment thread it's because I couldn't find it but anyway I have had an idea for something like this but I need to edit the story line to be a bit more describtive but if I post up what I have now I want to know who would join maybe with enough intrest plus some ideas from you guys this will become an RP:victory:

Story
_It was just a normal day when it happened. A Tear in the warp happened on our planet and the guard was immediatly mobilized to it's position. While we were setting up the lascannons they came through. Five plaugue marines came through and walked towards are position. None of them wore helemets so we all aimed for the head but they seemed impurvious to pain_. _They got to are lines with blades dripping in a poison as they cut not killing about fifty men. Finally the lascannons were set up and blasted the heretics to nothingness. The men where taken to a nearby hospital to get fixed up when they turned into things which came at the staff biteing them and killing them and they escaped to the city. After what seems about five hours the infected are in most of the city and there are more of them then normal people. I fear that I may be the last survivor as I have not seen a normal person in a couple of hours. I have found a suitble building to make a base but I'm not sure if anyone will come I guess I will find out tommorow when I send out the message to come to me. forty days. How on earth am I and anyone else going to survive forty days? Well this is commisar Bruce Titanus sighning of for what might be the last time._

Info
The objective of this Rp is to try to survive forty days of zombie slaughter and to gather supplies to ensure that survival. The infected have three types they are:
Infected
These have spent the least time infected and the dieses has not affected their nerves yet allowing them to run at the speed of a normal persin but they will die from shots anywhere on the body
Zombies
Thses have been infected for a while longer then infected making the nerves be less effected by the diesese they can jog and will die from shots to anywhere on the body but it will take much more time
Walkers
These have spent the most time infected allowing the diesese to work away at their nerves meaning they stumble along but will only die from a lot of punishment to the body or to destroy or sever the brain

So what do you think post below ideas and wherether you would join or not if enough people say they will then I will open an actual thread for this


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell yeah, I'll do this.

But, are you sure you want to set it in 40K? personally I think it would work better in a modern day context.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i would definitly do this if modern.

I would also suggest you could make the players a team of elite military zombie hunters with different skill and weapon options.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just seen ZombieLand, so I'm pretty excited about the idea, :yahoo: modern is better though.

Not everyone should be military. In every zombie based film/game, the army only show up in helicopters once the small group of untrained civilians have cleared a city of the infected and are about a foot away from the safe zone. 
There should be, of course, one or two amazing, badass zombie killer guys, but they are rare, 1-2 max I'd say.

<EDIT> maybe there should be a limit on weapons too like:
1 assault rifle max
2 shotguns max
3 pistols max
any others should start off with crowbars etc.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Count me in I love the Zombie Survival Horror!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I would do it, but I have exams and grad to worry about atm...  Inform me if you make a sequel though!


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'd be happy to take part in this, either way  Woot, go zombies!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in, nothing like the smell of burnt zombie in the morning!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG, haven't seen you for ages DH


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

fine then. If this goes ahead (which i hope it will) is it too early to shotgun being one of the completly badass zombiekillers.

I want a twinkie (zombieland)


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I would like to have a crossbow if it goes ahead ... Guess where I got the idea


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> OMG, haven't seen you for ages DH


Yeah, same! I made it my goal to never make or join an RP until school ended, and in to weeks, that goal will have been achieved! To celebrate, I shall open a bottle of apple cider, and post the new RP !


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm definitely in.... I think a 40k Guardsmen setting would be kind of badass though, just limit the weapons and ammo


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I'm glad this got such a good reception I have had the idea of a zombie survival RP but I was in the middle of school with exams dawning so I really couldn't so I was expecting someone else to get there first! But anyway looking at the post it will be set modern times by looking at the high number of post saying so. Will probally be set in america as they have all the big cities and I have one more question should I set up a new thread for recruitment or post the character sheets up here?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Mmmmm, great sword.

I remember an zombie rp i was co-gm in. It was MAD ACTION, sadly it died after a while. The real gm stopped putting up story and only i was left to throw baddies at the players :/

Oh well, i think it's good that you have a time limit on it. So it just doesn't boil down to slaughtering zombies. Which is all fun and dandy, but you want some story inbetwen the slaughter to actually make it interesting.

Although perhaps i shouldn't join, everything i join gets cursed into oblivion


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes you don't have to worry about the story I do have an idea other then sluaghter zombies if you want to know it tell me and I will send you a PM about after all I don't want to spoil the surprise. Also I will be opening up the recruitment thread shrotly I just need to tweak my story


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd say we should all be normal people who have, using skills, tools or good luck managed to survive the zombie outbreak.

I had an idea to post a zombie survival RP based in rural England then move into one of the main cities, most zombie things are based in the states and I find that a bit repetative.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai said:


> I would like to have a crossbow if it goes ahead ... Guess where I got the idea


Bit of a walking dead fan then, we may have another *Daryl Dixon *with us.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as I get the chance to go bezerk on the zombies with an axe/katana/chainsaw then its cool.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

This is from Tyranno (know him in rl) 
Tyranno won't be able to post anything till Tuesday/Wednesday!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Btw guys, please if you want to join the recruitment thread is up, its called 40 days of death!


----------

